# Solved: Trying to install Office from flashdrive on netbook



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi.

Having a brain lapse here and need your help.

I created an .ico copy of my MS Office 2003 disk on my laptop. Some months back, I was able to put MS Office on a flash drive and install in on my netbook, but I cannot remember what I did to accomplish this task.

I copied the .ico file on a flash drive, inserted it into another netbook and I get a message asking where I want to burn the file. I don't recall this message ever coming up before. I thought to copy the installed copy of MS Office onto my flash and try that but it lacks the setup file.

Any suggestions for this forgetful soul? Thanks.

Larry


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I assume you mean an *ISO* file. And ICO file is an icon file. Windows can't natively mount an ISO file. They're meant to be burned to CD/DVD which is why you're being prompted to do so when inserting the flash drive. You could try installing an ISO mounting application and installing Office using that, but I'm not sure how Office will react that type of install.

Virtual CloneDrive


----------



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. Yeah, I did mean ISO. I use a virtual drive to run .iso on another computer, but I know I didn't put one on the netbook on which I installed Office previously. Thanks for the comment.

Larry


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

you could d/l and install www.openoffice on line. I have not used it but understand it can be used with MS office programs.
vicks


----------



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, Vicks. I'll make the suggestion to my friend.

Larry


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Just copy the files and folders from the Office 2003 CD to the flash drive, or a folder on the flash drive. You can run setup from there, or copy the files to a folder on the Netbook.


----------



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, Outcast.

I tried four methods and this one worked like a charm.

Larry


----------

